# OH SHIT! What do I do?



## Evil ANT (Jun 7, 2004)

I got my package from the post office today.

When I arrived home and opened it, the boxes inside that were suppose to contain my test cyp were empty. I initially thought, "oh shit, I got scammed." However, this company has never scammed me before.

I ripped the package wide open, and inside I found a folded-up letter. It's a "NOTICE OF REMOVAL" letter. My shit was taken by customs. The letter states that they will be mailing me a formal notice of seizure within the next 15 days.

What do I do? I didn't know customs would open my package, take my goods, and then seal it back up empty and continue to send it to me. I'm a little spooked right now because somewhere, "the man" knows I was up to no good. Call me paranoid, but won't they be watching my P.O. box a little closer now?

When I get this "formal letter," do I just ignore it?

That was a shitload of gear I just lost, too. Damn.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 7, 2004)

The attachment is a scan of the letter.


----------



## SJ69 (Jun 7, 2004)

Damn, well I definately would not contact them or fight to get your shit back.  From what I heard they usually don't follow up on these, so good luck. 
BTW I would be done with mail order for a while If I was you


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

I think you should call customs and tell them you want your gear!!! 

Honestly, I doubt they will do anything, they probably just red flagged you and will watch your box, might be a good idea to just close that PO Box too. 

...and do not order any mail order gear for awhile.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 7, 2004)

Not a lot you can do. Don't reply or fight it. Forget it and move on! That's the chances you take.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 7, 2004)

Just thank your lucky stars they chose to seize it, rather then do a controlled delivery.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 7, 2004)

Yeah, I was totally pissed when I opened the package and found empty boxes. I really thought I was scammed. Almost didn't even see the customs notice because they taped it to the damn package.

Now I'm in a tough spot because my supplier will probably be cool and send me the seized gear again for half-price. I'd like to get the stuff so I can run my cycle next month. Without it I'm kind of screwed since I already have half of what I need. The half that got seized was the the rest of what I needed to get going.

Think I should have it sent to my home address instead of my P.O. box? I'm not dumb enough to get it send back to my P.O. box, but I don't trust my home mailbox either since the neighborhood kids have a tendancy to open it up and sort through my mail. Last thing I want is some little 8-year-old girl taking steroids or showing them to her mommy or daddy.

I'm in a tough place. Gotta' get that gear!


----------



## LAM (Jun 7, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Honestly, I doubt they will do anything, they probably just red flagged you and will watch your box, might be a good idea to just close that PO Box too.
> 
> ...and do not order any mail order gear for awhile.


ditto...

when you do get another PO Box get it at a different location and find a domestic source so you don't have to worry about customs...


----------



## Rauschgift (Jun 7, 2004)

Your a lucky SOB....I would also clear your house of any thing that you might have just in case.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 7, 2004)

If you read the letter, it even says at the bottom that I might not ever hear back from them. I really hope that's the case.

Meanwhile, I can't really close that P.O. box since I'm sure my wife would get suspicious. She gets her mail there, too. 

"Hunny, I'm closing our P.O. box. Don't ask questions."

That wouldn't go over too well. 

I can't seem to find a domestic source so I'm stuck ordering overseas for now. It sucks. I doubt I'll ever order again after this.


----------



## BCC (Jun 7, 2004)

Yeah, I'd say you're flagged. Don't respond to the letter and take the loss.

 As a side note, I have a thousand dollar package that was seized in February which is still MIA, no customs letter or anything. UPS just kept telling me it was under review. So who knows.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, I can't really close that P.O. box since I'm sure my wife would get suspicious. She gets her mail there, too.
> 
> "Hunny, I'm closing our P.O. box. Don't ask questions."
> 
> That wouldn't go over too well.


well, I know it's too late, but you *should* have opened a separate po box for this purpose.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 7, 2004)

Sucks you lost that much. On a positive note, my other two packages made it to me just fine. It was a $500.00 order total, and I ended up losing about $160.00 worth of gear. I'm glad I didn't lose all $500.00.

Still, my supplier will probably send me my order again for half-price. That means for about $80.00 I can get my seized shit again. I'd just have to have it sent to my home address, which would suck. Without it, the gear I already have it useless since it's not quite enough to run a full cycle.

Doh!

Tough choices to make. I might have it sent to my home address, and if it arrives, bring it in the house but leave it unopened for a few days (or weeks) just in case.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 7, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> well, I know it's too late, but you *should* have opened a separate po box for this purpose.


I thought about it, but people here have advised against that because it would appear to the authorities that I opened the seperate box just to receive illegal substances.


----------



## SJ69 (Jun 7, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Sucks you lost that much. On a positive note, my other two packages made it to me just fine. It was a $500.00 order total, and I ended up losing about $160.00 worth of gear. I'm glad I didn't lose all $500.00.
> 
> Still, my supplier will probably send me my order again for half-price. That means for about $80.00 I can get my seized shit again. I'd just have to have it sent to my home address, which would suck. Without it, the gear I already have it useless since it's not quite enough to run a full cycle.
> 
> ...


It seems like #320 worth of gear should still provide a doable cycle assuming it;s not all orals

It seems like #3


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 7, 2004)

I have enough for about a five-week cycle right now, but I wanted to do a ten week. The gear that never made it to me was the test I needed for the last five weeks. Plus, my supplier was sending me a bunch of free anabol that I wanted to run with my cycle.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 7, 2004)

How does your wife not know?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> I thought about it, but people here have advised against that because it would appear to the authorities that I opened the seperate box just to receive illegal substances.


who said that?

you think the government keeps tabs on people opening po boxes?

I highly doubt it.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

hey man, fucc everything that everyone has said in her, you need to call yourself a lawyer and get some legal counsel bro, thats what I would do. Even if nothing comes from this you still NEED to get official legal advice, that should be your first priority, in fact it should've been your priority before this happened. As far as I known none fo us in here are lawyers so I guarantee it would be in your best interest..btw I am cusious why it said Schedule 1 or 2 substances since AAS are scheduel 3??  Good luck and talk to a lawyer bro


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

IF they pursue it, as in contacting him, yes you're correct, otherwise I would not do anything except "lay low".


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

laying low is the wrong thing to do uinless your lawyer tells you to do that, trust me. If nothing happens then great, but he needs to consult someone. theres no if ands or buts about it, you are foolish if you do not. I just read Rick Collins book and if there is anything I learned, its that you need to talk to someone in these situations. I would advise this book also for anyone ordering drugs off the internet, which is pretty stupid IMO. thats another thread thou.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

I hear ya, I am just basing this from other's experiences that had this exact same thing happen, if they were going to pursue it they would have been at the po box waiting to arrest him. 

basically that was his warning message, he should consider himself "red flagged" and lucky.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 7, 2004)

Yup. My days of doing illegal things are officially over as of today. I can't really afford to go to prison over something like this. 

Lawyers charge a consultation fee in my area, so I'll just wait to see if anything comes of it. I'm pretty sure, by reading that notice a few times, that the most that will happen is they'll send me another letter asking me if I want the substances back. If I reply, then I'd be fucking myself. However, I'm sure there are rare circumstances in which customs takes legal substances (the person is authorized to purchase them via license or prescription) and the person needs to get them back. That's probably why they send out another notice. Obviously if they take crack cocaine or pot, there's no way it could be mistaken as an item being shipped to somebody perhaps legally. That's why those items are immediately disposed of.

Blah.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> How does your wife not know?


good question...your wife does not know you use them?


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 7, 2004)

Nope.

In a thread long ago some of us discussed how many people in our lives knew we were on gear. If I recall, a surprising amount of people said they didn't tell anyone.

One guy said he made the mistake of telling his girlfriend, and the next night at a party she got drunk and told everyone.

That right there made me question whether or not I should tell my wife. She's young (we haven't even been married a year), and she's definitely the kind of person who would blab to the world when intoxicated.

The conclusion was reached that when you're doing something illegal, it's best to keep it from *everyone.* Better safe than sorry, right?


----------



## Vieope (Jun 7, 2004)

_I guess you can always say that it was not your package. 
-Did you order gear?
-No
-So why do you have a package with your name on it at you P.O Box?
-Someone else send it to me without my consent. 

I think that they can´t do a thing about it. _


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

I disagree, I tell my wife everything.

I do not think comparing a relationship with your wife to that of a girlfriend is quite the same either (in most cases anyway).

Not telling your wife you use gear means you do not trust her, and you are deceiving her by not letting her know this. If you did get busted it would affect her just the same, especially if you went to jail.

to each his own I guess.


----------



## Var (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm not trying to judge you, but dont you think the damage it could do to your relationship would be worse??? Imagine if she found out you've been hiding this from her.

EDIT:  Looks like Prince and I posted at the same time on that one.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

also, how would she not know?

are you sure you're getting real stuff?

how do you explain the rapid weight and size increase?


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 7, 2004)

I'd love to have the type of relationship where I could tell my wife everything, but she was brought up totally different from me. Everyone we know never expected us to get married because of our vast differences. She's a super-religious (and a bit close-minded) person, where as I'm a free-thinking guy who doesn't live life by a bible.

She's a great girl, but she gets mad at me when I take creatine. If she knew about the gear... well, let's just say I'd be more afraid of her finding out than the authorities.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 7, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> also, how would she not know?
> 
> are you sure you're getting real stuff?
> 
> how do you explain the rapid weight and size increase?


Last cycle I ate like a pig, so I just used all our trips to Taco Bell to explain my gains.

"These tacos sure do build muscle, huh hun?"


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

so, would you say that if she found out about the gear she would leave you?

if so, why would you put using gear above your marriage?

just curious.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 7, 2004)

Nah, she wouldn't leave me. She'd be pretty pissed, but I know she wouldn't leave me. I'd just have to hear about it for the rest of my life.

I'm not sure if you use, but if you do, you're putting gear above your wife, too. You don't have to necessarily be doing it consciously, but you're still doing it. 

I mean, if you get busted, you're going away for a long time and it's not fair to her, you know? This is another reason I'm probably done with the stuff. Maybe customs seizing my stuff was exactly what I needed.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

I do *not* use anything illegal, it's not worth my freedom.

I use M1T, Methyl-D, 4-AD and 1-Test.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm thinkin' I agree with you.

Not worth going to prison over. I think I'll stick to being less strong and having a free life I can live with my wife.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 7, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I do *not* use anything illegal, it's not worth my freedom.
> 
> I use M1T, Methyl-D, 4-AD and 1-Test.


Now what will you do hen all the "legal" shit gets banned thought?? Its going to be a sad day here really soon.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 7, 2004)

My stance was that this legal stuff is so damn expensive, it's cheaper to buy actual gear, you know?

I go into GNC and see bottles of legal crap that are damn expensive. For the same price I could get stuff that really, really works - and a lot more of it.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 7, 2004)

What I've done research on it seems like to me alot of PHs are cheaper then the roids. Like bulknutrition.com you can get M1t hella cheap. Screw going into GNC go shopping online!!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> What I've done research on it seems like to me alot of PHs are cheaper then the roids. Like bulknutrition.com you can get M1t hella cheap. Screw going into GNC go shopping online!!


Depends how lame your source is, gym prices are way way higher than I'd ever dream of paying. What costs me $40 in the gym is $250-$300.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 7, 2004)

I would consider yourself lucky bro. I have heard of many cases where someone ordered internationally and they received a seizure letter from customs. Not once in those cases did they come after that person. If they wanted you, they would have done a controlled delivery. They sure as hell aren't going to give you advance warning in the form of a seizure letter upfront. To be safe though, I suggest cleaning your house of all gear, syringes, pins, etc. I'm no expert, but that is common sense.

IMO, domestic sources ordered thru secure email is the best way to go. Realize ALL international shipments are subject to customs and postal inspection. With domestic USPS first class, priority and express mail, postal inspections can only take place if the package is deemed suspicious. i.e leaking, smells, or poorly packaged with the contents visible, etc.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 7, 2004)

Okay, I've made sure my house is clean, just in case. I really appreciate everyone's advice.

I would love to order domestically, but I've never been able to find a source. I'm not about to hang out at my local gym and ask around, either.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 7, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Depends how lame your source is, gym prices are way way higher than I'd ever dream of paying. What costs me $40 in the gym is $250-$300.


What I ment by cheaper as far as price plus the consequinces that come long with getting caught, if you are willing to risk your neck (like some of us are)


----------



## Mudge (Jun 7, 2004)

Well you can't argue with that, its a personal choice that someone has to make yay or nay.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 7, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> hey man, fucc everything that everyone has said in her, you need to call yourself a lawyer and get some legal counsel bro, thats what I would do. Even if nothing comes from this you still NEED to get official legal advice, that should be your first priority, in fact it should've been your priority before this happened. As far as I known none fo us in here are lawyers so I guarantee it would be in your best interest..btw I am cusious why it said Schedule 1 or 2 substances since AAS are scheduel 3?? Good luck and talk to a lawyer bro


Bro, you re reading too much RC articles.  Just chalk it up to a lesson learned. lol  Bottom line, he ordered shit illegally and got it snagged.  Pretty cut and dried.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 7, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> laying low is the wrong thing to do uinless your lawyer tells you to do that, trust me. If nothing happens then great, but he needs to consult someone. theres no if ands or buts about it, you are foolish if you do not. I just read Rick Collins book and if there is anything I learned, its that you need to talk to someone in these situations. I would advise this book also for anyone ordering drugs off the internet, which is pretty stupid IMO. thats another thread thou.


Consult a lawyer and say what..."mr lawyer, customs took my shit that I illegally ordered online."? lol  If he gets nailed, then yes, call a lawyer.  But to call a lawyer in advance...???  Mr. Lawyer, I'm gonna rob a 7/11 this weekend, but I'm just calling you first to see what me rights are in case I get busted.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 7, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> I go into GNC and see bottles of legal crap that are damn expensive. For the same price I could get stuff that really, really works - and a lot more of it.


You deserve to get screwed if you buy at GNC. lol


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 7, 2004)

Evil Ant, have you gotten all the other stuff you are expecting?  That makes me nervous when some of the packages arrives and other parts do not.   I'd stay away from Int'l for awhile and have deliveries sent elsewhere.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

> Consult a lawyer and say what..."mr lawyer, customs took my shit that I illegally ordered online."? lol If he gets nailed, then yes, call a lawyer. But to call a lawyer in advance...??? Mr. Lawyer, I'm gonna rob a 7/11 this weekend, but I'm just calling you first to see what me rights are in case I get busted.


sorry there bodyodor but that isn't even the same thing, not by a long shot. I am not gonna argue over it, the wise thing is to find out legally what could happen to you and what you should do. If I am accused of reading too many articles from the countries best AAS counsel then so be it, thats not a bad thing. He knows what he is talking about and I would take his Proffessional advice over anyone on this site anyday of the week. I would hope the same for you. You can never be too cautious. I have read and hear a million horror stories about regular people getting SCREWED while being guilty of less than he is. I would want to know the correct protocal to follow personally so teh situation doesn't get to a point where you all think you would need a lawyer. my two cents, take it for what its worth


----------



## Mudge (Jun 7, 2004)

Talking Rick's ear off isn't cheap, I wouldn't freak out that much just yet.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

I agree, no need to freak out. I would just want to know everything I could so I was prepared to handle things that may come up


----------



## Vieope (Jun 7, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> just yet.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 7, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> sorry there bodyodor but that isn't even the same thing, not by a long shot. I am not gonna argue over it, the wise thing is to find out legally what could happen to you and what you should do. If I am accused of reading too many articles from the countries best AAS counsel then so be it, thats not a bad thing. He knows what he is talking about and I would take his Proffessional advice over anyone on this site anyday of the week. I would hope the same for you. You can never be too cautious. I have read and hear a million horror stories about regular people getting SCREWED while being guilty of less than he is. I would want to know the correct protocal to follow personally so teh situation doesn't get to a point where you all think you would need a lawyer. my two cents, take it for what its worth


Hey now L81, no BO jokes. lol  I'm just bustin ya balls man over the absurdness of thinking he has legal recourse over seized drugs.  No question RC knows his shit. I was in no way dissin you for reading up on him.  And yes, it is important to know your right BEFORE you get popped, but that was really not relevent to the the original question.   You are 100% rights though and never be too cautious...know your rights.  I know that first hand.  BTW, never take a package from a mail man you do not recognize. lol


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> sorry there bodyodor but that isn't even the same thing, not by a long shot. I am not gonna argue over it, the wise thing is to find out legally what could happen to you and what you should do. If I am accused of reading too many articles from the countries best AAS counsel then so be it, thats not a bad thing. He knows what he is talking about and I would take his Proffessional advice over anyone on this site anyday of the week. I would hope the same for you. You can never be too cautious. I have read and hear a million horror stories about regular people getting SCREWED while being guilty of less than he is. I would want to know the correct protocal to follow personally so teh situation doesn't get to a point where you all think you would need a lawyer. my two cents, take it for what its worth


I agree, but until you get charged with a crime what is the point in talking to a lawyer?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

> Hey now L81, no BO jokes.


ha ha, I couldn't resist. can you believe that I have never came with that before until now! lol


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 7, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> ha ha, I couldn't resist. can you believe that I have never came with that before until now! lol


Da'am, took you long enough. lol


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

> I agree, but until you get charged with a crime what is the point in talking to a lawyer?


well I am not a lawyer and i have never been in that situation, but I would want to know what should be done about the paper he recieved, what the recourse is. I would want to know what to say if they do try and contact me, how to say the right things. I would just basically want to know what it means that this has happened, what it means in teh future, what they could do if they were so inclined. thats juust me thou

btw, does anyone else think its strange that on that paper, they say they have siezed schedule 1 or 2 drugs, when AAS are schedule 3?? am I the only one that noticed that?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> well I am not a lawyer and i have never been in that situation, but I would want to know what should be done about the paper he recieved, what the recourse is. I would want to know what to say if they do try and contact me, how to say the right things. I would just basically want to know what it means that this has happened, what it means in teh future, what they could do if they were so inclined. thats juust me thou
> 
> btw, does anyone else think its strange that on that paper, they say they have siezed schedule 1 or 2 drugs, when AAS are schedule 3?? am I the only one that noticed that?


okay, since you read the book, what does Rick say you should do?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

I will go back over it and see what I can come up with for you fellas. give me some time..
 hey Prince, I sent ya a PM a few days ago, did you get it?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> I will go back over it and see what I can come up with for you fellas. give me some time..
> hey Prince, I sent ya a PM a few days ago, did you get it?


okay.

ummm...I am sure I did but do not recall what it was?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

it was a question about my sig and some trouble i was having. should I send it again?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 7, 2004)

Sig can only be so big pixel wise, it was talked about I believe in the suggestion forum. If your sig is larger than this size, you get a scroll bar.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

I know that. I tried to delete the quote I have in my sig and keep the links I have, but when I try and delete the quote and save, it tells me I can only have 1000 charaters, but U have more than that in there now with the quote. In essence I wanna make my sig smaller, but it won't let me


----------



## Mudge (Jun 7, 2004)

Ahh, bummer.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

yeah, at least its a great quote thou huh. I actually pulled it from Rick Collins book now that I think about it, Ironic?!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

hmmm...I have no idea, I do not believe there is a limitation set on the sig as far as characters.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

yeah, it says there is a 1000 character limit, just tried it again?! weird


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 7, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> She's a super-religious (and a bit close-minded) person, where as I'm a free-thinking guy who doesn't live life by a bible.



She may be so called "closed minded", yet she is not the one being deceitful. hmmm...ironic  I say be straight up with her or just don't risk it.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> yeah, it says there is a 1000 character limit, just tried it again?! weird


okay, changed it to 5000, try now.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm definitely not going to talk to my lawyer about this unless I have to. From what I've read online, they rarely pursue cases like mine. More than likely I'll receive another letter which I can respond to if I'd like to try and get my gear back. Obviously I'm not about to do that.

Anyway, my other two packages came right on time. For an international order they came damn fast, so I don't think they are a problem. When this last package was a few days late I started to get nervous. I was way happy when I got it. That is, until I got home.

You know, I wonder if any overseas supplier scams people by placing a letter of seizure in the package and sending it? I'm sure that probably didn't happen in my case, but damn would that be a good way for them to scam people. All they'd have to do is throw some empty boxes in a package, throw in a copy of a customs letter, and most people would be none the wiser.

Hmm.

Anyway, I've thought about telling my wife a thousand times, but she gets upset when I take creatine and protein powder. Not to mention she has a mouth the size of China and would probably tell half the world. That's not really something I'd like to have happen. She has good intentions, but I'm sure that little secret would get out somehow.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

> okay, changed it to 5000, try now.


thanks P


----------



## Randy (Jun 8, 2004)

Since your PO box was registered in your name. I don't think cancelling the box and opening a new one would do any good.  If they wanted to locate you, they could easily do that.  I would definately be paranoid about having that happen to me   As you said, it's definately not a good feeling knowing your red flagged.   I would definately safeguard yourself and not order anything and have it shipped to any address under your name.  They could very well be checking all sources of your mail.   If you're planning on ordering anytime soon , then I would have someone else do it 

The real question is what triggered them to search your package?  Was it because it was shipping to a PO box?  That could be one flag

Could it be because the roid company wasn't discreet about their labeling.  Did they plaster obvious labels on the package cluing them in on the contents?  I doubt it , but you never know.

How many times have you successfully ordered and received stuff from them?
And has it always gone to your PO box?

I would be curious as to customs proceedures?  Do they just spot check packages randomly or what?  There had to be some suspicious nature to allow them to do that.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 8, 2004)

Everything else I've ever ordered from this company has arrived, so this was a first for me.

I'm thinking that customs randomly checks packages that come from suspicious overseas countries. My stuff was coming from Korea, and since the U.S. is a little suspicious of Korea right now, that's probably what prompted the search. I'm sure that customs has a list of countries to be wary of.

Not to mention that the guy who ships my gear has very sloppy and suspicious handwriting. He writes like a five-year-old. I'm sure it's just because he's foreign and english isn't his first language.

What sucks is I don't know anyone else who could order for me, you know? I'm kinda' boned on this. I'd hate to do it, but I might have to have my order sent to my home address. It would be a huge risk, but I'd like to get the rest of my order somehow.


----------



## Randy (Jun 8, 2004)

I wouldn't have the remaining order ship to your home address... Ship it to Prince's house 

No, seriously I think that possession of illegal steroids can yield a pretty hefty fine and maybe even jail. If they are just letting you off by confiscating the merchandise then you are getting off easy. I most definately wouldn't push my luck. I would at least wait a good 6 months, maybe even a year. You may even consider trying a new source as well. They probably flagged your source too.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 8, 2004)

:lol

I'd ship it to my brother who lives down the road from me, but I'd rather not risk him getting in trouble, either. Plus, I'm sure he'd be curious as to why I was ordering stuff from Korea and putting it in his name.

Only choice I have is to either take the $160.00 hit, or pay $80.00 to get my stuff and have it shipped to my home address.

Hmm...


----------



## Randy (Jun 8, 2004)

I would probably take the hit than have the stuff shipped to my home after you been flagged 

If they decide to charge you for attempting to import illegal steroids into the US then those charges could make your 160.00 hit look like chump change.

I'm not meaning to scare you, but you should play it safe here...

Anyway I hope things work out.  Sorry to hear of the seizure...that really sucks big time.

I'm turning in for the night...


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for your help and support.

I've e-mailed my supplier and told him what happened but he hasn't gotten back to me yet.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 8, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Not to mention that the guy who ships my gear has very sloppy and suspicious handwriting. He writes like a five-year-old. I'm sure it's just because he's foreign and english isn't his first language.


This is a good reason alone to change suppliers.  Even with domestic, suspicious looking handwriting is one of the flags that will allow inspection of even first class mail.  A good source will use a printed label.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have the remaining order ship to your home address... Ship it to Prince's house


you can send it to my po box, since it's a business po box and it's posted on the internet I would just say someone had it sent to me, I did not order it.


----------



## Randy (Jun 8, 2004)

There ya go Evil.... Best plan yet 
Princes PO Box. Then just turn him on to a bottle for the trouble and he can ship it back to you anonomously 

But wait!  You have to at least become an Elite Member before Prince would do that    Where is that registration link Prince


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 8, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> What sucks is I don't know anyone else who could order for me, you know? I'm kinda' boned on this. I'd hate to do it, but I might have to have my order sent to my home address. It would be a huge risk, but I'd like to get the rest of my order somehow.


What port of entry is this stuff coming into the states.  I used to order omnas in the hundreds and they would make it in through on the east coast, but I could not order ten damn amps without getting it snagged on the west coast.


----------



## Randy (Jun 8, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> What port of entry is this stuff coming into the states. I used to order omnas in the hundreds and they would make it in through on the east coast, but I could not order ten damn amps without getting it snagged on the west coast.


I can imagine that things change so quickly that it would be hard to keep up with it. Things may pass through one week and then a threat alert goes up the next. Then it forces customs to examine everything that passes through under a microscope. 

I think everything has tightened up after 9/11. I wanted to smuggle some moonshine over from WV, but didn't due to all the extra security on everything.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 8, 2004)

Now I'm faced with a quite a problem.

My supplier says he will resend half of my order, and send the other half when I order from him again. However, he suggests that I obviously don't have him ship stuff to my P.O. box again.

So, should I have him send me the half of my order to my home address instead? Or, should I take the loss, just to be safe, and not have him send anything at all?

I do quite a bit of business online, and hence my address is posted many places. I can and will say that somebody sent me this stuff anonymously if the authorities question me.


----------



## Randy (Jun 8, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Now I'm faced with a quite a problem.
> 
> So, should I have him send me the half of my order to my home address instead? Or, should I take the loss, just to be safe, and not have him send anything at all?
> 
> I do quite a bit of business online, and hence my address is posted many places. I can and will say that somebody sent me this stuff anonymously if the authorities question me.


Haven't we already covered this ground a few times already?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 8, 2004)

send it to my house...I'm take good care of it for you... ....have your source send it to a friends house. Pay your friend a little loot, or give him some gear in return for the address assistance. If any of my friends wanted something I would charge them more for it just cause I have to take all the risk. So hook one of your buddies up and I'm sure he'll help ya


----------



## Randy (Jun 8, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> There ya go Evil.... Best plan yet
> Princes PO Box. Then just turn him on to a bottle for the trouble and he can ship it back to you anonomously





			
				TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> send it to my house...I'm take good care of it for you... ....have your source send it to a friends house. Pay your friend a little loot, or give him some gear in return for the address assistance. If any of my friends wanted something I would charge them more for it just cause I have to take all the risk. So hook one of your buddies up and I'm sure he'll help ya


See any simularity here?


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 8, 2004)

Hmm. True, I could have it shipped to one of you guys, you could keep one of the amps of test and send the others back to me.

Something tells me that's a bad plan, though.


----------



## Randy (Jun 8, 2004)

search the internet on something like "How to beat customs"
"how to get shipments through customs"   "beating the odds of getting caught when shipping through customs"    You get the idea


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 8, 2004)

I wonder if searches like that are flagged and sent to the government to be investigated? Certain words or phrases that you search for are flagged.

For example, if you type in "how to kill the President," or "how to make a bomb," you can bet your ass that will be flagged. Wouldn't be surprised if some men in black showed up at your door asking questions.


----------



## Randy (Jun 8, 2004)

send me a bottle and I will search for you  

Turn cookies off before going to the site and run spybot and adaware afterwards


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 9, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Now I'm faced with a quite a problem.
> 
> My supplier says he will resend half of my order, and send the other half when I order from him again. However, he suggests that I obviously don't have him ship stuff to my P.O. box again.
> 
> ...


Open up a box at mail boxes etc.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 9, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> For example, if you type in "how to kill the President," or "how to make a bomb," you can bet your ass that will be flagged. Wouldn't be surprised if some men in black showed up at your door asking questions.


Typing that here prolly wasn't that smart either. lol


----------



## Randy (Jun 9, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> Typing that here prolly wasn't that smart either. lol


Yeah especially with the name "Evil Ant" 

You better change your name to Sam the Saint till this all blows over


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 9, 2004)

My username is retarded. I need to change it to just "ANT."


----------



## Randy (Jun 9, 2004)

ANT 


 Click there


----------



## Randy (Jun 9, 2004)

Evil, 

I made a nice avatar for you .. do you want it?


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 9, 2004)

Ha! Sure, I'll take it. 

I'm a webmaster, and I use to run a pretty successful site that's initials were A.N.T. Hence, all my webmaster friends just started calling me ANT for short.


----------



## Randy (Jun 9, 2004)

Ok Evil...Here it is.

It's not in color, but I thought it looked kewl. I sized it and added an opaque look for ya... Should fit just right.


----------



## Randy (Jun 9, 2004)

I think that would be the perfect ant for ya man 
What do you think?

Looks like a logo that could go on a freakin bug sprayman's truck  

With a slogan like > We kill them their bugs DEAD 
If in doubt let us spray em out 













Now you can color these little devils too if you want.  I just didn't have the time and thought they were better logo material like this.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks, Randy! I'll probably use that as my next avatar!


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2004)

Don't mention it


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 13, 2004)

Update:

I got the follow-up letter yesterday from U.S. Customs. It's a scarey moment when you check your box and you have a letter from the Department of Homeland Security.

Anyhow, the letter basically explains that they took my test and I won't be getting it back anytime soon. If they don't hear back from me within 30 days it's gone. Obviously I'm not about to contact them and ask them for it back.

So, thankfully, I'm all set. Guess I've learned my lesson about ordering internationally!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Anyhow, the letter basically explains that they took my test and I won't be getting it back anytime soon. If they don't hear back from me within 30 days it's gone. Obviously I'm not about to contact them and ask them for it back.


screw that, you should call them and tell them you want it back!


----------



## supertech (Jun 13, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> I got the follow-up letter yesterday from U.S. Customs. It's a scarey moment when you check your box and you have a letter from the Department of Homeland Security.
> 
> ...


Shit...they are probably going to use it on themselves


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah, the letter stated exactly what they took and told me if I didn't reply within 30 days, my stuff would be "forfeited." They didn't say destroyed, or thrown out, they just said "forfeited." Makes me wonder what the hell they're really going to do with it. Probably the guy typing the letter has 24" arms.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah I need to get a job in US Customes....I'll never have to pay for gear again!


----------



## Randy (Jun 13, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> I got the follow-up letter yesterday from U.S. Customs. It's a scarey moment when you check your box and you have a letter from the Department of Homeland Security.
> 
> ...


This reminds me of a recent episode I watched on cops where a man gave a drug dealer some money for weed, and the dealer fled on foot with his money never giving him his weed. He then flagged down a cop and wanted to report the incident. The police apprehended the dealer, and after hearing the full story arrested both of them  

Some people really have nerve.  I was sitting in court room awhile back (for reasons I would care not to mention).  Anyway I caught this whif a few times, and said to myself....No! it couldn't be.  I looked around, and said it again to myself,  No!.   Then I could see a few rows down a man lighting up his bowl of weed in the courtroom while the judge had just sat down at his desk.     I couldn't believe it.   Well by this time the smell was starting to get stronger and the bailiff finally spotted him...  He had the man follow him out. I could hear the bailif asking him why the hell he would light up in a court room.  The man told the bailiff that he had a medical marijuana permit     That was funnier than hell...


----------

